# Quiero saberlo TODO aunque sé que nunca lo lograré



## succeeding

Hola,

¿Cómo se dice la frase "quiero saberlo TODO aunque sé que nunca lo lograré" en alemán? Me encantaría intentar una traducción por mi propia cuenta pero honestamente ni siquiera he comenzado a estudiar el idioma.

Agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## kunvla

Hola,

No soy un sabelotodo pero eso sí lo sé.

Ich will ALLES wissen, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich es niemals erreiche.

Saludos


----------



## EvilWillow

¿Por qué no dejes el futuro en alemán?



kunvla said:


> Ich will ALLES wissen, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich es niemals erreichen werde.


----------



## kunvla

Das Präsens tut es auch.


----------



## elroy

Mein Vorschlag:
Ich möchte ALLES wissen, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich das niemals schaffe.


----------



## kunvla

Den Satz "obwohl ich weiß, dass ich das niemals schaffe." würde ich eher in einem anderen Kontext sagen, z. B.:

In zehn Minuten geht meine Bahn, ich muss schnell raus, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich das niemals schaffe.

Saludos,


----------

